# Where can I buy grit online?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I live in NYC, so I don't have a feed stores around me (at least none that I know of). I also don't have a car, so driving somewhere is not an option.

Where can I get REALLY good qualtiy grit, like the pink with charcoal that people are talking about? I would really like to get a quality product.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Check online. Right in NYC there are lots of place that cater to Pigeons. Just type in pigeon supplies NYC and a rather good list comes up. I dont exactly where you live so I didnt just want to start listing stuff


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Its kind of expensive to buy grits on-line because its heavy. the grits its not expensive but the shipping is. theres a bunch of pigeon supplies you can order on-line. Jedds, foy's, new england and so on.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sorry I was miss understood. If you type in what I said you can actually find places right in NYC. First one on the list is 

Broadway Pigeon & Pets Supplies
1622 Broadway Brooklyn, NY 11207‎

I dont know how good it is but the one review says

 hello my is joe and, i have to say,to all pigeon lovers.this is a GREAT place too shop. great pigeons an the owner will work with you on the pricing i just brought 8 trippler an 7 flights and going to get some more check him out im from ct peace


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the information! Unfortunately, anything in Brooklyn/Queens is pretty far away from me, since I am right in the city.

Does anyone know a good, trusted, high-quality brand of grit, and I can search for that specific brand?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Theres alot of brands out there.

www.jedds.com
www.foyspigeonsupplies.com
www.nepigeonsupplies.com
www.globalpigeon.com
etc


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Grit*

You can probably just get by with regular pet bird grit - like for parakeets or cockatiels - which would be in any pet store. You could supplement that with crushed oyster shells - also available in almost any pet shop.


----------

